
The Heroes of America's Startup Economy Weren't Born in America - jaoued
https://www.inc.com/arnobio-morelix/inc-entrepreneurship-index-2018-q1.html
======
anoncoward111
That's mostly because most Americans are informally encouraged by their
family/friends to "hedge their bets" so to speak, "go to college and get a
job".

Startup success is pretty binary, either millionaire or broke. College success
is a gradient of like 50-125k per year in income.

Though now with student loan monthly payments approaching a plurality of one's
paycheck, college is even less of a hedge than it used to be.

